# Down to two 1911s!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, down to 2, since I just sold my Ed Brown Special Forces - but they are my 2 favorites 

Especially the fullsize Dan Wesson


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

If you had to be down to two, can't think of a better two to keep. Which finish do you like better. Duty Coat of SS. I kinda wish I had gotten the DC.

I did dress mine up with some new grips!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Two .45 ACP M1911s are quite enough to accomplish any job you might need to do.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I will keep up the collecting of 1911s.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

got2hav1 said:


> If you had to be down to two, can't think of a better two to keep. Which finish do you like better. Duty Coat of SS. I kinda wish I had gotten the DC.
> 
> I did dress mine up with some new grips!


Stainless has always traditionally been my favorite for a 1911. However, the Duty Coat black with the silver trigger just looks so sweet. I'd say I am 51% stainless in preference and 49% Duty Coat. The Duty Coat is a tougher finish, but they charge more for it too. I bought my VBOB from a dealer who sells out of his home, so I got it cheaper than other places have it listed for. BUt usually, most places charge $300 more for the Duty Coat version of a Valor.

If the price was the same, I might have a fullsize Duty Coat Valor. Who knows. I like both looks.

Almost every 1911 I've prev owned was either hard chromed, stainless or 2 tone. I've never had an all black one before. I could have had him order me a stainless VBOB for less - but I wanted something different. I've never owned a Commander sized 1911 prior to the VBOB too.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I've owned a full size Kimber and DW Heritage, but prefer the commander size guns. The Valor V Bob is my favorite 1911.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Two fine pistols, Shipwreck. I've got 18 1911's - may start thinning the herd to finance new acquisitions like the Beretta Brigadier I was checking out today.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BigCityChief said:


> Two fine pistols, Shipwreck. I've got 18 1911's - may start thinning the herd to finance new acquisitions like the Beretta Brigadier I was checking out today.


I got a Brig recently myself. Great gun!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The new Dan Wesson silverback will be two toned and on par with Valor quality.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's the new 10mm one, right? Never got into that caliber. Been tempted to try a 38 super one day, though


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The silverback is supposed to be available in .45 ACP and 10MM.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK. I doubt I'll be buying anymore anytime soon. I looked at various ones for months last year. I'm satisfied with these 2


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

DOWN to two? Geeze, I've only ever had one (1) and found that more than enough. 1911's are boring, unless you have beavertail envy with your neighbor's 1911. IMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my collection is always in flux. You don't even wanna know how many different guns I have owned


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I've actually gone down to 2 1911's my Colt Gold cup Trophy in Stainless Steel and my Kimber Utra + both of course in 45 acp.

I just have no use for a Commander size weapon and found I was either carrying full size of my Kimber.

Today I'm carrying my Sig Sauer P226.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Two .45 ACP M1911s are quite enough to accomplish any job you might need to do.
> Ask me how I know.


OK, Steve, how do you know? ;-)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> OK, Steve, how do you know? ;-)


Simple: One in each hand, a reload magazine gripped in each armpit, and both a knife and a grenade firmly clasped between my teeth...
Slowly I turned. Step by step...

Oh. I forgot: Cue the music, please, won't you?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

For carry I have only needed 1 but for the family heirlooms and pieces of history have not found the right number of 1911 or 1911a1s yet but still looking.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

One for each hand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck:


> That's the new 10mm one, right? *Never got into that caliber*. Been tempted to try a 38 super one day, though


Yeah, me either I guess it never caught on. I believe it was Jeff Coopers brain child along with the "Bren Ten" built by Dornaus & Dixon. The .38 Super I guess it's the same story. My first 1911 was in .38 Super. I converted it over to .45 as types of ammunition and ammunition availability were somewhat limited. I guess you could call it a .9mm Magnum for all intents and purposes. Whereas the .10 mm would be a .40 Magnum. From what I've heard it's supposed to be a good round. I've never fired one though.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

and two fine choices.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

"Be aware of the man who only has one gun"...This is my one & only


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still holding at two 1911's.

One is a Para-Ordnance P14-45 Limited and a Ruger SR 1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Newer pic of the pair


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

how ironic --I am up 2

I may get rid of my DW specialist if any mor e parts fall oss9 mag well had to be superglued back on) and the trijicon rear sight fell off yesterday--at first I thought I just sucked onthe range then realized the rear sight wa s moving so I used just the front sight and the top of the slide to guide my shots 

bought and am still waiting for a Ed Brown exec elite 9mm-- alos have on order from my lgs a wilson (cqb or x tac) 9mm when available


----------

